

Inspiring Papers - namin
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3038

======
ced
The Conservative Logic paper is intriguing
[http://calculemus.org/logsoc03/materialy/ConservativeLogic.p...](http://calculemus.org/logsoc03/materialy/ConservativeLogic.pdf)

It's about introducing conservation prinples from physics into the logic that
goes into building electronic circuits. The idea sounds bad to me, but it's
such a long read... Does anyone have a comment on it?

~~~
eru
The language 'Clean' uses some related principle, called linear logic. You can
use this as an alternative to Monads to simulate state and in-place updates.

<http://clean.cs.ru.nl/>

